# silicone based concealers help!



## Sparklevixen81 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey guys,
   after trying on cle de peau, becca, YSL, GA concealers today I walked out of the mall without the new concealer i desperately need. The skin around my eyes is so dry no matter how much I moisturize and any concealer that I have tried cakes up. I think I need something with silicone. Can you recommend anything for me, either drugstore or dept store that has silicone in it? So far all I have heard of is L'oreal air wear. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## martygreene (Feb 18, 2007)

Tarte's The Eraser is a brush-pen style concealor which is silicone based. I'm actually quite fond of it- it covers well and has some nice beneficial ingedients. 

RCMA and Cinema Secrets foundations are silicone based as well, and can easily be used as concealors (they need to be thinned down with a silicone thinner such as DOW244 in order to be used as foundation, full strength they are akin to most consumer line concealors).

Temptu's SB Concealor wheel is also nice, though takes some getting used to working with for the general consumer.


----------



## Moyra (Feb 18, 2007)

I so sympathize with this undereye concealer quest, since I too have dry, fragile skin around my eyes, and most concealers crease or make me look like crepe-monster (I actually don't have lines there, just really dry skin)
The very best concealer I have ever found for this is by Senna, called Totally Transforming concealer. Its available from sennacosmetics.com
It never creases, makes me dry or dissapears, its very highly pigmented and, although the tube is tiny (its a lotion like liquid with a doefoot applicator) mine has lasted since last April with DAILY use!
I also highly reccomend Aubrey Organics' Lumessence Eye Cream - the only one that never feels greasy and actually delivers on promises. Plus it doesn't ball up under foundation or concealer.
HTH!


----------

